# VW Program for Replacement of Coil-Over-Plug units (Voluntary Emissions Service Action 28F3/P1)



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*VW Program for Replacement of Coilpacks*

Hi all:
I also frequent Touareg forums and found that VW has instituted a program to replace coilpacks on many VW products. I checked the website and the program covers my Phaeton and Touareg, which are both V8s. My date for notification is not until Summer 2010. However, if you have a problem, you can come in anytime and there is a mechanism for reimbursement under certain circumstances.
The website is http://www.vwcoils.com/
We all were aware that the coils were prone to failure and VW obviously agrees. Some Nissans in the early 2000s also had "bad" coils but Nissan never admitted to the problem, nor helped owners. Good for VW on this one!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VW Program for Replacement of Coilpacks (Jxander)*

This is quite fascinating.
There has not been much discussion of coilpacks here on the forum - I have had a couple replaced (under the original OEM warranty), and I am aware of a few other members (2 or 3) that have had individual coil packs replaced, but this is the first I have heard of any 'campaign-like' action by VW to address coilpack problems.
I do recall that VW had a problem with the quality of coilpacks that were provided to them back around 1999 - 2000 or so - this resulted in a worldwide coilpack shortage







and caused a lot of difficulty for owners of Passats at the time - but, eventually, they got all the coilpacks replaced.
I guess that the coilpack must work in a very harsh environment.
For those of you who are not familiar with what a coilpack is, it is a device that provides the high-voltage 'zap' to the spark plug to cause the spark to occur. There is a coil pack fitted on top of each spark plug. I have posted a photo below.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VW Program for Replacement of Coilpacks (PanEuropean)*

*Archival Note:* Two somewhat related posts are listed below. To replace a spark plug, you have to remove the coilpack that fits over the spark plug. So, if you follow the instructions for replacing a spark plug, these will be sufficient to explain how to replace a coilpack.
How to access and change spark plugs on the V8 engine
How to access and change spark plugs on the W12 engine
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VW Program for Replacement of Coilpacks (PanEuropean)*

Lastly, here is a picture taken from the above-referenced VW site that illustrates a coil pack and identifies what the different parts of the component are.

*Legend*
*A.* Connector to ignition control module.
*B.* Voltage conversion assembly.
*C.* Direct connection to spark plug.


----------



## VWVictoria (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: VW Program for Replacement of Coilpacks (PanEuropean)*

I think I will have new spark plugs dropped in at the same time, the timing will be just about right for me








Jeff


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VW Program for Replacement of Coilpacks (VWVictoria)*

Hi Jeff:
Let me know what Michelle has to say about this.







If she plans to order a dozen for you, she might as well order another dozen for me...
Michael


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: VW Program for Replacement of Coilpacks (VWVictoria)*

Interesting.
Per the http://www.vwcoils.com site, I will be notified about this in Jul 2010, just about in time for my 50,000 mile maintenance.
I can't recall right now if the 6.0 engine requires/is recommended new sparkplugs before 100,000 mi, which is unlikely before I transfer ownership of my car to someone else in 2013/2014... 
So... what's the thinking? Get new plugs while VWoA is paying for most of the labor involved? Or leave good enough alone?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VW Program for Replacement of Coilpacks (Itzmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Itzmann* »_Get new plugs while VWoA is paying for most of the labor involved? Or leave good enough alone?

I checked, and got the same result as you - I should be notified late next summer. I guess I'll wait until then to decide what to do - my W12 is running perfectly right now.
I have no idea what VW plans to do when they notify us. It sounds like it would be awfully expensive for them (and probably kind of wasteful, too) to replace these parts on every car if there is no evidence of any malfunction. Then again, I don't know what VWs motivation for replacing the parts is - perhaps they have a concern about them, and they want to avoid a repetition of the debacle that took place in 1999 - 2000 as a result of coil pack failures.
Wait and see, I guess. Spark plugs on the W12 need changing every 40,000 miles (64,000 km), which is a pretty long interval. I've got 80,000 km on my car now, and am accumulating about 1,500 km a year. On that basis, I'll need my next spark plug change around 2030 or so... which gives me sufficient time to wait until the letter from VW arrives next summer.








Michael


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: VW Program for Replacement of Coilpacks (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
Then again, I don't know what VWs motivation for replacing the parts is - perhaps they have a concern about them, and they want to avoid a repetition of the debacle that took place in 1999 - 2000 as a result of coil pack failures.
Michael

A mechanic friend of mine who has a Phaeton, but is not a member of the Vortex for some reason, had a coilpack catch on fire several months ago. Fortunately it was while the car was idling in his garage and he had a fire extinguisher handy. He says that VW has now started distributing coilpacks with a different part number. 
Eric


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

Funny enough, I just read this thread about 30 minutes ago and like Michael, checked the site and it indicated mid 2010 but lo and behold in the mail I got a few seconds ago, there was a letter from VW of A notifying me of the Ignition Coil Service Action 28F3/P1 which included a reimbursement form for the people who had already don the repairs so they can be reimbursed. The letter states that I don't have to do anything and if at any time (emphasized by VWoA) the car has any coil issue, it would be fixed by the dealership at no cost.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (maverixz)*

Kola:
Do you know if that letter was sent to you because you own a Phaeton, or perhaps because you own (or have owned) another VW product?
Michael


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Kola:
Do you know if that letter was sent to you because you own a Phaeton, or perhaps because you own (or have owned) another VW product?
Michael

Good question Michael,
I re-read the letter to answer your question and the specified VIN on the letter is for my Phaeton.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (maverixz)*

I guess that VW figures you must be pretty high on their priorities list - needing to get those new coil-over-plug gizmos in time for the upcoming Wisconsin winter...








Michael


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Must be but wait a second, you are north of me and all the blame for Wisconsin's cold winters are attributed to you folks further north.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (maverixz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maverixz* »_...you are north of me...

Not necessarily. I live on the southern tip of Vancouver Island (latitude about 48°) - parts of Washington state, and Wisconson too, are actually north of me.








The town I live in does not own any snowplows or road salting equipment - when it snows, which is about once every 5 years, the town just declares a holiday until noon hour, by which time the snow has all melted.
Michael


----------



## Chris Milnes (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

We have snow in Europe too. Most of civilisation comes to a halt in the UK on the mere suggestion that it might at some point in the near future contemplate snowing.
Does anyone know if VW Europe is going to issue a coil pack recall. Presumably the offending parts were also on RoW spec vehicles?
Chris


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

Yesterday, I received my letter in the mail from VoA regarding my Phaeton W12... subject: Upcoming Voluntary Emissions Service Action 28F3/P1 Ignition Coil Inspection/Replacement.
It states as long as your vehicle is not experiencing an ignition coil malfunction, we ask that you please wait until you receive your campaign notification letter before contacting your dealer for repair. Until then, please rest assured -- if at anytime your vehicle should experience an ignition coil malfunction, your authorized dealer will diagnose and repair your vehicle for this condition at no cost to you.
Looks like it's a wait and see what happens... no news it good new scenario.



_Modified by Auzivision at 10:59 AM 11-3-2009_


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: VW Program for Replacement of Coilpacks (Fighterguy)*

_"A mechanic friend of mine who has a Phaeton, but is not a member of the Vortex for some reason, had a coilpack catch on fire several months ago. Fortunately it was while the car was idling in his garage and he had a fire extinguisher handy."_
That's reassuring. Should we just wear our fireproof driving suits until this all gets sorted out?


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: VW Program for Replacement of Coilpacks (Fighterguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fighterguy* »_
A mechanic friend of mine who has a Phaeton, but is not a member of the Vortex for some reason, had a coilpack catch on fire several months ago. Fortunately it was while the car was idling in his garage and he had a fire extinguisher handy. He says that VW has now started distributing coilpacks with a different part number. 
Eric

While I was dropping off my car this morning, I noticed that one of the service guys had various failed/damaged parts on his desk (including some nasty-looking bent valves), one of which was a burnt-out-looking coil pack.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: VW Program for Replacement of Coilpacks (Jxander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jxander* »_Hi all:
I also frequent Touareg forums and found that VW has instituted a program to replace coilpacks on many VW products. I checked the website and the program covers my Phaeton and Touareg, which are both V8s. My date for notification is not until Summer 2010. However, if you have a problem, you can come in anytime and there is a mechanism for reimbursement under certain circumstances.
The website is http://www.vwcoils.com/
We all were aware that the coils were prone to failure and VW obviously agrees. Some Nissans in the early 2000s also had "bad" coils but Nissan never admitted to the problem, nor helped owners. Good for VW on this one!









Is there ANYTHING on the internet better than this forum??? I'll delete this post should naked pictures of Megan Fox ever emerge, of course....
Thanks Jim! A copy of my dealer invoice for $517 is in the mail to VWofA!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VW Program for Replacement of Coilpacks (remrem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *remrem* »_ Should we just wear our fireproof driving suits until this all gets sorted out? 

No, just carry out the Fire Extinguisher Retrofit that is documented here on the forum.








Seriously - I have never heard of a coil-over-plug component failure that leads to a fire. All past reports of coil-over-plug failures, including a problem that I had a couple of years ago, indicate that the only symptom is rough idle (the coil does not generate a spark reliably).
Keep in mind that the terminology is being used very loosely here. A "coil pack" is an obsolete device used about 10 years ago, it contained all the coils in one pack, with little connections on the top like a distributor cap. The parts we use on our Phaetons are called 'coil-over-plug' units.
Let's not blow this out of proportion, especially on the basis of an unattributed quote that "we read on the internet".
Michael


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: VW Program for Replacement of Coilpacks (PanEuropean)*

Rough idle?
Pray tell how it sounds or feels, that I may be able to identify it if ever need be. 
I must say, I was startled recently at a stop light a while ago that I was able to feel the engine vibration through the steering wheel. It's probably always been there, I just never noticed before that time.


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: VW Program for Replacement of Coilpacks (Itzmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Itzmann* »_Rough idle?
Pray tell how it sounds or feels, that I may be able to identify it if ever need be. 
I must say, I was startled recently at a stop light a while ago that I was able to feel the engine vibration through the steering wheel. It's probably always been there, I just never noticed before that time.

This is quite the topic alright. Glad to know VWoA is footing the "bill" on these as time moves forward. I had one ignition coil replaced last year due to to cylinder 8 mis-fire, that appeared out of nowhere. It was really noticeable for the few seconds the car was on, then called for a two.
I have a rough idle most of the time, used to it I guess.. The car used to idle smoothly but has developed a loping idle, that sometimes smoothes out transiently. It's a hit and miss here. I have exactly 65,500 miles on the clock as of a few hours ago (took her out for lunch today).
I think I'll replace the remaining 7 (it's about $120.00 from dealer) before years end, then mail supporting documentation to VWoA for a due refund. Not anticipating another ignition coil fail, just want to say "yea, I already installed the revised parts." should it ever come up.
Thanks for locating the link and very useful information Jim!
-Adrian http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VWGlf00GL at 5:34 PM 11-3-2009_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VW Program for Replacement of Coilpacks (Itzmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Itzmann* »_Rough idle? Pray tell how it sounds or feels, that I may be able to identify it if ever need be...

Hi Francisco:
You'll know it if you encounter it - it sounds and feels like one cylinder is not firing as it should. It is a distinctive, irregular heartbeat.
In my case, I think I screwed the coil-over-plug units up myself - I was cleaning the big intake plenum on top of the engine with some Fantastic cleaner and water, and I think some of the solution ran down into the holes where the spark plugs and coil-over-plug units are. The problem appeared the day after I washed everything...








Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VW Program for Replacement of Coilpacks (PanEuropean)*

Hello Everyone:

Just so we all get the nomenclature correct: the parts that are installed in our Phaetons are called 'coil-over-plugs'. There are several pictures of these units at the top of this discussion.

A 'coil pack' is an early generation version of the same concept, except that in the case of a coil pack, all of the coils are together in one assembly (hence the word 'coil-pack'). Below is a picture of a coil-pack. I think these were installed in Volkswagen products about 10 or 15 years ago, before the whole industry changed to the newer 'coil-over-plug' design.

Michael


*THIS IS A COIL PACK:*











*These are Coil-Over-Plugs used in Phaetons:*


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: VW Program for Replacement of Coilpacks (PanEuropean)*

Michael, good point about the "coil pack" nomenclature, though in practice most mechanics refer to the "coil over plug", which, by the way, has been in existence for over twenty years, as a "coil pack". In any case, while mine seem to be working fine, I can't help but being rather disappointed that a company like VW should continue to experience problems with this component. The Passat problem which you are referring to was a real debacle: in the case of a non-enthusiast friend of mine it was exacerbated by the unwillingness of either the dealer or the manufacturer (I don't know which) to replace all six at once (he has a V6 Passat), so that he literally had to go back to the dealer 5 times over a period of fourteen months (I guess they took pity on him at coil # 5...). While each repair was done under warranty, this so soured him and his wife on the brand that they are determined never to buy another VW again. So, I'm disappointed to hear about fresh problems with this component, though I'm encouraged by the professional way that VW is addressing it this time. By comparison, the coil-over-plugs of my 19-year old Acura Legend are working impeccably, all six of them.
Stefano


----------



## KCPhaetonTech (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: VW Program for Replacement of Coilpacks (Motorista)*

I want so share some information about a few issues we (the dealer) are running into. The letters that are being sent out are going out earlier than releases on the campaign. Multiple customers (including myself) have received letters informing them of the recall, but in fact are not released into VW elsa web or SAGA. Unless your vehicle is already misfiring or the recall campaign is in the system as open, we cannot perform and replace your coils. The best way to verify if your campaign is open is to contact your service adviser and have them run your VIN in our system and let you know at that time. I can also check to see if your vehicle is active if you want to PM or post your VIN. I can check periodically to see when they open up. 
UPDATE AS OF 11/20/09 : If you have recieved a pre-notification letter for the 28F3/P1 campaign and show up to the dealership, the campaign can be performed even if its not in the system. If you have *not* received a letter, the only way it can be performed is if it is currently misfiring due to defective coils. You can also check your own VIN here at this website: http://www.vw.com/myvw/yourcar...en/us/


_Modified by KCPhaetonTech at 10:56 AM 11-20-2009_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VW Program for Replacement of Coilpacks (Jxander)*

*OK, hot news for everyone, right off the press:*
I had a phone conversation this morning with a "Forum Friend" of ours at Volkswagen, and got the full story on the coil-over-plug replacement program:
It is an emissions issue, not an issue related to fires, failures, driveability, etc. In other words, VW has found that there is a risk that certain vehicles fitted with these coil-over-plug units will not comply with emissions regulations, and they are proactively replacing the parts.
The program to replace these coil-over-plug units is not a result of any functional difficulty with them (e.g. car won't start, car won't run), nor is it a result of any safety hazard that has been discovered (fire, smoke, catastrophic failure).
One forum member (Art) has reported that he had a problem with a coil-over-plug unit that resulted in some smoke from the affected part (this discussion: Smoke from engine compartment - possibly coil-over-plug unit?), however, I think that for the moment, we should consider that problem to be coincidental - VW is not aware of any safety-related problem with the coil-over-plug units. If they were, the replacement program would have been set up very differently, with a formal recall, etc., rather than the letter that says "sooner or later we'll get these things replaced".
So, to conclude:
*1)* VW's motivation for the coil-over-plug replacement program is emissions compliance, not reliability or safety.
*2)* If the car is running satisfactorily now, there is no need to replace the coil-over-plug units immediately.
*3)* If your vehicle is part of the group included in the replacement program (seems that most Phaetons are), plan on getting the parts replaced at a regularly scheduled service visit, in accordance with the instructions VW has posted at their special website: Volkswagen Ignition Coil Inspection & Replacement Program
Michael


----------



## PHAETON8 (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: VW Program for Replacement of Coilpacks (PanEuropean)*

Received my letter from VOA last week!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VW Program for Replacement of Coilpacks (PHAETON8)*

Hi Everyone:
I got a follow-up note from our "forum friend" at VW, who writes: 
_Please let everyone know that if they do have any concerns prior to receiving the letter to bring their vehicle in. If they are out of warranty they will be responsible for any diagnostic fee until the dealer has confirmed a concern with the ignition coils at which point they will confirm that the vehicle will qualify for the campaign and replace the ignition coils at no charge to the customer. _
Hope this information helps. It is, of course, unofficial.
Michael


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: VW Program for Replacement of Coilpacks (PanEuropean)*

I received the letter yesterday for my 2004 Phaeton...


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: VW Program for Replacement of Coilpacks (GS340)*

Received my notification letters yesterday for my Phaeton as well as my Touareg. Since they came together, I assume they are being sent by something other than VIN.


----------



## SVESSA (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: VW Program for Replacement of Coilpacks (Jxander)*

Hi everyone,
I also received a letter from VWOA yesterday for my '05.
Scott


----------



## samphoebe (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: VW Program for Replacement of Coilpacks (SVESSA)*

Got my letter yesterday. Could this possibly be the reason someone's "check engine" light would come on though car seems to function properly?


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: VW Program for Replacement of Coilpacks (samphoebe)*

K:
If a coil truly fails the CEL will come on. However, normally a coil failure will generate a misfire that would be noticed as "roughness" in the engine. A diagnostic scan should determine if it is a misfire or something else. 
I'd drive the Range Rover until you get it sorted out.








Good luck.


_Modified by Jxander at 8:27 AM 11-26-2009_


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: VW Program for Replacement of Coilpacks (Jxander)*

If i read the letter correctly I supposed to wait until I receive another letter in the mail stating the parts are instock and ready for install OR if the MIL light comes on i should go to the dealer for an inspection and replacement.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VW Program for Replacement of Coilpacks (GS340)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GS340* »_If i read the letter correctly I supposed to wait until I receive another letter in the mail stating the parts are in stock and ready for install OR if the MIL light comes on i should go to the dealer for an inspection and replacement.

Hi Robert:
You have captured the essence of the letter perfectly.
What VW is saying in the first letter is this:
*1)* Please wait until we contact you again and let you know that we have stock on hand to replace the coil-over-plug units in your specific car. (there are many different part numbers involved). VW also wants to level out the flow of vehicles into the service departments - they don't want 400 cars all showing up the same Monday morning for coil-over-plug replacement.
*2)* But, if the MIL comes on in the meantime, by all means make an appointment at the VW dealer (no need to wait), and then the following philosophy will apply (I am quoting from an earlier post):
_Please let everyone know that if they do have any concerns prior to receiving the letter to bring their vehicle in. If they are out of warranty they will be responsible for any diagnostic fee until the dealer has confirmed a concern with the ignition coils at which point they will confirm that the vehicle will qualify for the campaign and replace the ignition coils at no charge to the customer. _
Michael


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: VW Program for Replacement of Coilpacks (PanEuropean)*

Received my first letter today. Too bad as I am going for the 40,000 mile maintenance next Friday and they will not be able to do this work at that time.
cai


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VW Program for Replacement of Coilpacks (cai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cai* »_Too bad ... they will not be able to do this work at that time.

Actually, it is probably a blessing in disguise. If your coil-over-plug units are working fine today, then there is no good reason to replace them today. What you have from VW is, in essence, a promise to replace all of them at some time in the future. Deferring the replacement until later on actually benefits you, because it allows you to obtain a longer service life out of the existing ones, and consequentially, a longer service life out of the new ones when they do get installed.
Michael


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: VW Program for Replacement of Coilpacks (PanEuropean)*

Excellent point. Thank you.
cai


----------



## VWVictoria (Oct 1, 2007)

*Voluntary Emissions Service Action 28F3/P1*

Hello all,
I got a letter today from Volkswagen Canada asking me to make an appointment at my convenience to have my ignition coils inspected and replaced. I guess they now have enough in stock to begin, I think I will wait till my next service.
I wish you all a happy holiday








Jeff


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Voluntary Emissions Service Action 28F3/P1 (VWVictoria)*

Hi Jeff:
I also got the letter. By the way, Michelle delivered the baby (a boy) on January 1. Not sure if the hospital charged her $675 for PDI or not. So, Stacey is now looking after the Phaeton owners until Michelle returns.
Michael
_*PS to everyone else* - Michelle is our VW service advisor here in Victoria, BC._


----------



## sjglaser (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello
This morning my engine was running slightly rough (Certainly feels like not all cylinders are firing), and the small orange engine icon lit-up, first flashing, then solid. 
All temperatures etc are normal.. Car starts right up.
I plan to take it in tormorrow, however could this be associated to the ignition coil issue? I am speculative I know, but what I am trying to sort out if this warning is the one?
Thanks


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (sjglaser)*

Sounds like it.


----------



## sjglaser (Nov 18, 2009)

Yesterday I wrote about the engine icon lighting-up and the engine feeling rough.
Here are Stokes VW's findings/recommendations:
1. Coil pack failure. Replace under campaign
2. Replace spark plugs (reasonable recommendation, my nickel)
3. Faulty O2 sensor, front, left bank...replace
4. Faulty controller on cooling fan....replace
Thank goodness for the campaign on the coils and the Platinum extended warranty...A repair costing well over US$2,000 will only cost US$275 ($100 deductible + $175 for the spark plugs)...
I have quickly realized two things are key when owning a Phaeton:
Following this Forum
Having an Extended Warranty.
Saludos,


----------



## sjd9346 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Phaeton Coil Replacement*

Not long after I purchased my 2006 Phaeton, I had to have a coil replaced. Last week, I experienced symptoms similar to what I had experienced before (degradation in performance). I called my service tech at my dealer and he told me that all coils would be replaced due to a formal recall. As I have had the car in for other minor items during the past few months and nothing was ever mentioned, I assume this is a new recall. I went to the VW site to see if my particular car was affected by this known problem and in the pull down menu (from link in the table of contents in this forum) it stated I would receive a "letter" in July of 2010. I guess my dealer is performing this fix on a more proactive basis. I am curious to know if any other Phaeton owners have had this experience with replacement of all coils.


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton Coil Replacement (sjd9346)*

I didn't experience any problem with my car but got a letter from VW 4 weeks ago to go and have them replaced so I did last week.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Phaeton Coil Replacement (sjd9346)*

You can also get a refund if you paid for a coil replacement, although since yours is a 2006 I guess it was done under warranty. I got a cheque a couple of weeks ago for $500.


----------



## sjglaser (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes. I recently had the orange icon light-up and the car was running rough. The dealer narrowed it down to a coil issue, and replaced them under the campaign. In the FAQ there is a thread on this topic with the campaign ID #. Hope this helps.
Regards


----------



## MichaelGa (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: VW Program for Replacement of Coilpacks (PanEuropean)*

I had my car in for service on Monday to do the 40k, have not received letter yet but dealership performed the replacement and advised I'd probably be getting the letter any day... but the job is done.


----------



## choosesadness (Feb 5, 2010)

*My 2005 Phaeton gets a recall today, anyone else gets one?*

The recall is from VW Canada.
I am going to copy the content in my letter. Hope it would be helpful to you guys.
Subject: Voluntary Emissions Service Action 28F3/P1
Ignition Coil Inspection/Replacement
What is the issue?
Vehicles affected by this action may have ignition coils that could malfunction under certain conditions. If this happens, the malfunction indicator lamp (MIL) will illuminate to let you know that the vehicle may experience some deterioration in performance. Please refer to your vehicle owner's manual for additional information when the MIL comes on, and if necessary, you should take your vehicle to the nearest authorized VW dealer for diagnosis and repair ASAP. In some cases, a malfunctioning ignition coil may cause a vehicle to exceed Federal and/or Provincial emissions standards.
Please contact your dealer and arrange for an appointment at your convenience. This service will take about two hours and will be free of charge. Please keep in mind that your dealer may need additional time for the preparation of the repair, as well as to accommodate their daily workshop schedule.
David Liu


----------



## vah (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: My 2005 Phaeton gets a recall today, anyone else gets one? (choosesadness)*

yes,
mine was done when i had the car for service.
victor


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: My 2005 Phaeton gets a recall today, anyone else gets one? (choosesadness)*

My letter arrived a few days ago. I'd already changed all the coils though, I got a refund from VW for them a couple of months ago.


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: My 2005 Phaeton gets a recall today, anyone else gets one? (choosesadness)*

David:
My 2004 is in at this very time for the Coil Recall and other service. You can find out everything at the following site:
http://www.vwcoils.com/
As this program was being announced we forum members discussed it in this thread;
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4630136


----------



## aimhii (Oct 5, 2009)

got ine too...but was told they will only inspect them and are looking for specific part numbers only to change the certain part #'s...anyone know more?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (aimhii)*

As far as I know, most if not all of the coil-over-plug units on the 2004 Phaetons are affected.
I finally got around to taking my car into the dealer earlier this week to have the coil-over-plug things replaced. I asked the technician to replace the spark plugs (at my expense) at the same time. It made quite a difference, the engine is now quieter and smoother. I don't think this was as a result of any defect in the original coil-over-plug units, I think the improvement was simply because the plugs had 32,000 miles (40,000 km) on them since last being changed, and the coil-over-plug units were original.
Michael


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Michael:
I did the same with my V8. I asked my VW mechanic to pull a couple of spark plugs and check the condition. I am the second owner and had noted from the service history that there were two 40k services listed, one at 37k miles and the other at 57k miles. There was never a 60k service noted and that is the time for the sparkplug change for the V8. After examining two plugs he concluded that they were likely the originals and were slightly overdue for changing. I authorized their replacement at my expense. The engine is fairly smooth and quiet but I'm hoping for, as you experienced, a smoother and quieter engine with new coil-over-plug units and sparkplugs. 


_Modified by Jxander at 6:33 AM 5-1-2010_


----------



## aimhii (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Mike/Jim........I was pretty sure any set of plugs should be good for at least 80-100K on any vehicle. (A higher type grade like, ie NGK)


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (aimhii)*

I think that the preventative maintenance schedule calls for the plugs to be replaced more frequently than that. On the W12 engine, they get replaced every 40,000 miles (64,000 km). I replaced mine at 60,000 km, and again (just now) at 82,000 km - only because there was no labour charge to do the plugs, because the technician was doing the coil-over-plug units anyway.
I don't know if the improvement in perceived 'smoothness' is due to the new plugs or the new coil-over-plug units.
Michael


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (aimhii)*

Hi Luba:
You're right, most cars with the new high voltage ignition systems and platinum plugs don't require spark plug changes until 100k miles. However, for whatever reason the V8 Phaeton requires, according to VW, a change at 60k miles. See the VW Maintenance circular below that is linked from one of Michael's posts in the TOC. Also note each page is for a different set of VW models.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...s.pdf


_Modified by Jxander at 1:48 PM 5-1-2010_


----------



## aimhii (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks guys.....I still find that hard to believe...My guess is probably to eliminate future problems for VW to trouble shoot as they are having problems with the coils. My bet that their maintenance circular will be updated in the near future with as the coils are slowly replaced.
But that is just my guess.


----------



## aubergine2004 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi
I received the coil replacement letter also... Don't plan to do anything about it until there is a problem
-Paul


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (aubergine2004)*

Paul:
Why? VW would not spend as much money as this recall surely costs unless they felt that it was the right thing to do. The recall being emissions related, suggests that the old coil-over-plug units were not generating enough firepower to burn all the fuel efficiently. Also, the new units should likely last the reamining life of the vehicle.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (Jxander)*

Not to mention that when there's a problem the engine won't run! Mine worked on 7 cylinders, but I'm sure it wasn't good for the engine to drive to the dealer like that, and if two coils fail simultaneously (not as unlikely as it sounds, I had two go within 24 hours of each other) you're likely to be stuck at the side of the road.
I'd also question the "emissions" claim. One of the service reps at the dealer I use has a burnt-out coil on his desk, and I seem to recall more than one post here suggesting that they occasionally catch fire. It sounds to me as if "emissions" is attorney-speak for "likely to fail and may cause a fire hazard".


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (invisiblewave)*

I personally think you are right about the fire hazard and that was actually the number one reason I wanted mine changed. It doesn't seem to be too common and reports of such occurences are mostly anecdotal. However, even if the likelihood is low, I didn't want a "coil" to burn up on top of my engine close to a gas source. However, I think emissions related problems will remain as the official reason, especially as the old coil-over-plug units are removed from the rolling stock and reports of failures will hopefully evaporate.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (Jxander)*

I checked my 60k service invoice after your earlier post, and there's no sign that they changed the spark plugs on mine, unless the price of them is included in one of the service kits listed.


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Running Hotter*

Das Boot had the coil-over-plug units replaced last Friday and the thermometer for the water temperature seems to be reading a bit hotter. That is a bit over 200ºF. If I recall correctly my previous water temperature was exactly 200ºF. Is this something that has happened to others when this service has been performed? 

Thank you. 

cai


----------



## chillson (Sep 6, 2010)

*Coil Replacement Campaign*

I just had all of the ignition coils on my V8 replaced per the recall at 74,378 miles. I bought the car with 62K miles and knew about the recall because of this forum. If you haven't had this done, you may not want to wait too long. The dealer said VW may not honor the campaign forever. 
Just an fyi...Jay


----------



## Tully Lee (Jan 3, 2011)

So, I just bought my Phaeton about 1 1/2 months ago. Would I still qualify to get these coil-over-plugs. If so, is it a simple call to the dealer? Or , is there a letter I have to get? ...

Thanks,

Tully Lee


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

When I bought my four-seater in November 2010, I had an independent inspection done by a VW dealer in Chicago. They ran the VIN and noted the outstanding coil recall which had not been performed on the car. They proceeded to do this, at no expense to me, during their inspection.

Victor


----------



## AudianerA6 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Info: VW recalls/ wants to check your Phaeton ignition coil*

VW recalls/ wants to check your Phaeton ignition coil. The cost for this check is all backed up by VW. I suppose that this action is also running in the US and other countries. 

Here in Germany, I went to the dealer for some repairs when he suddenly told me that the ignition coils need to be checked on my V8 and need to be replaced in case of failures which was actually the case after all, so I got 8 new coils for free. 

The worst case scenario would be that one coil or more fails resulting in a cylinder not working. 

Hope this info helps.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Worst case scenario, the car can catch on fire and burn to the ground. 

(although rare, it has happened on many different VW models from ignition failure.) 

Here is a video- 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYoXNWPAjIM 




2nd worse case scenario, someone drives on a faulty coil pack and ruins one or more of the catalytic converters.


----------



## george777 (Feb 1, 2008)

I could've sworn this 'recall' had been done(?). Had the issue resolved at the Dealership some time ago...


----------



## TX170754 (Jun 5, 2010)

*Ignition coils recall*

I can look at my car's records (bought it last year) but I think it has been done, they dealer also changed the spark plugs at that time. 
Dan


----------



## MichaelGa (Dec 1, 2009)

I want to say the recall campaign was 2009 into 2010 in the USA. My dealership did before even receiving official notice from VW about it. That's good service!


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes, here across "the pond" we had this recall some time ago. 


















Victor


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

FYI a special tool is used to remove the coil-over-plugs, here is a picture of it in place over one of the units.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Below is a comment posted by Willem on a different discussion that provides useful information for European Phaeton owners about the coil-over-plug replacement program.

Michael



WillemBal said:


> The coil-over exchange program in Europe was probably carried out under the code name 28F5 in May 2011. At least, that is the information which was written on the last page of my service booklet. And I think that a sticker was applied in the spare wheel compartment under the trunk floor with the same information...
> 
> Willem


----------



## W12Canada (Nov 4, 2012)

Sorry to resurrect such an old thread but is this still on-going? How do I register myself to receive campaign letters?


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

How long should a coil typically last?


----------

